# Murray spring connects where??



## Salmo (Mar 10, 2017)

I have a Murray ProSeries Model 627808X31 snowblower. It wasn't moving ahead when I engaged the drive. I replaced the friction wheel and the belt. Figured that was it...not so. Then I discovered the idler pulley (180622) was really worn on one side and the traction idler spring (181044) was broken at one end.
I ordered the parts and replaced the idler puller however I can't figure out where the spring connects - I have it connected to the pulley arm ...where does it go from there. We have a blizzard coming...any help appreciated.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Heres a link to what your machine should look like, although the model number you gave is one digit shorter than the model shown here. 

Doesn't show where the end of the spring goes. If you know where the end on the idler bracket goes, you need to find an anchor point on the opposite side of the engine, so the spring is under tension, pulling the idler pulley tight against the belt to keep tension on it so it drives the drive disk etc. Look for a route that goes from the idler bracket to the opposite side of the engine, and look for an empty hole or a notch that you can hook the spring to, without the spring getting tangled up with any moving parts. Hopefully, somebody else will chime in with the same or similar machine and be able to post a picture for you.

If you can post a few pics to photobucket or some other online site and put a link in here, maybe we can see the spot from those. You won't be able to post directly into the forum until you have 10-15 posts or something like that.


https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...27808x31a-dual-stage-snow-thrower-2005/engine


----------



## Salmo (Mar 10, 2017)

Thank you! I'll have a look at that. It was a bit l;ate yesterday and snowing when I went at replacing the pulley and spring. Wouldn't you know it - today we are getting a blizzard!!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Not sure about yours but look for a flat piece of metal, 3/16" wide x 1 1/4" long, that has been pressed out of the side.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Salmo said:


> Thank you! I'll have a look at that. It was a bit l;ate yesterday and snowing when I went at replacing the pulley and spring. Wouldn't you know it - today we are getting a blizzard!!


Murphy's Law. The fastest and surest way to attract a significant snowfall is to take your snowblower apart, and not have the part to fix what you took it apart to fix, or not have the instruction manual to know where the part goes.


----------



## Salmo (Mar 10, 2017)

Yesterday I got back at the beastie and removed the large drive pulley so I could get a better look at things. I found where the loose end of the spring went and re-assembled things. Bingo!! Working like a charm. I decided to grease the auger shaft and bought a grease gun and low tempo grease. Well, the grease wouldn't go in and nor could I remove the grease gun. it was grabbing that grease fitting tight. I eventually pulled the fitting out. It wasn't the threaded kind and it was blocked solid. A friend told me there was a ball bearing in it and that was likely seized. I tried everywhere to get replacement fittings. Nobody has press-fit ones...only screw in types. I'll try one of the links I was given and see what happens.
Anyways - let the storm come now - I'm ready for it.


----------



## Salmo (Mar 10, 2017)

Part not found...I'm better off buying a couple of threaded grease fittings and threading the shaft to accommodate.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

There's a little round ball under blocking the injection hole. If you push down with a finishing nail or an awl you will see if it's frozen or not.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Salmo said:


> Part not found...I'm better off buying a couple of threaded grease fittings and threading the shaft to accommodate.


If you get threaded fittings, make sure they are not too deep so as to contact the inner drive shaft. You might wait for spring, and remove the auger so you can drill if necessary, tap and install and not risk a bunch of metal bits getting in between the auger shaft and the drive shaft. Good time to clean up any old grease and rust and add new lube, check for leaking seals on the gear box, bushings on the ends of the rakes, auger bearing, etc.


----------



## Salmo (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks...Yes, I will do that rather than risk metal bits falling inside. I did get some threaded fittings and will check the depth when the time comes to replace them.


----------



## Tubs (Feb 6, 2021)

Salmo said:


> Yesterday I got back at the beastie and removed the large drive pulley so I could get a better look at things. I found where the loose end of the spring went and re-assembled things. Bingo!! Working like a charm. I decided to grease the auger shaft and bought a grease gun and low tempo grease. Well, the grease wouldn't go in and nor could I remove the grease gun. it was grabbing that grease fitting tight. I eventually pulled the fitting out. It wasn't the threaded kind and it was blocked solid. A friend told me there was a ball bearing in it and that was likely seized. I tried everywhere to get replacement fittings. Nobody has press-fit ones...only screw in types. I'll try one of the links I was given and see what happens.
> Anyways - let the storm come now - I'm ready for it.


Can you describe where the loose end connected? Having the same problem. Thanks


----------



## Tubs (Feb 6, 2021)

Can you describe where the loose end connected? Having the same problem. Thanks


----------

